# Mycoplasma



## Guest (Aug 22, 2000)

I am living in the UK and am new to this group, having found it almost by accident. I have read through the messages and found them to be highly enlightening in a number of ways. I must say that much of the content is superbly informative. FM is still somewhat less accepted here in the UK by GPs than it appears ot be in the US. I am particularly interested in any more thoughts members may have about linkages with mycoplasma. In 1994 I fell ill with a flu-like "virus" and was eventually diagnosed with Mycoplasma pneumonia. I never really felt that the after-effects of this fully left me. Over the folowing year or so I slowly developed a patterned syndrome which has now at at last 5 years later, been diagnosed by my GP (I changed GP twice in my ongoing pursuit of answers..) as Fibromyalgia. I never thought of any linkage between the mycoplasma episode and this ongoing syndrome until today when I looked through the messages on this bulletin board. Does anyone have any thoughts or experiences that would correlate to this? Did anyone else's FM start like a bad flu?


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi Keeragh,nice to see another european here, I am from Sweden. I know how you feel about doctors, it took me a long time before I got a doc who really listens. My FM started about a year ago after a bad throat infection, when I finally recoverd from the infection, my wrist started to ache. After that all FM symptoms came pretty fast. I donï¿½t know much about mycoplasma, but I know there was a study here in Sweden about staphylococcus. Scientist had found out that there was to much of this bacteria in fibro patients, and they gave a number of patients vaccine with great results. Unfortunately I have just found out that this study have been shut down because they didnï¿½t get any funds. Which is pretty horrible I think, apparently they donï¿½t think it is important to spend money at FM research! Anyway, Iï¿½m sure there are others here who know more about mycoplasma./Mio


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2000)

I can't say when my symptoms came about. I've always had stress in my neck and shoulders and it took a move to activate everything a few years ago and just deteriated. I was diagnosed with the mycoplasma pneumoniae and chlamydia antibody in June and have been taking low doses of zithromax (250 mg everyother day). My DHEA was extremely low also and I have been supplementing that with 5mg DHEA each day. I went through a pretty yucky herxheimer reaction within the first couple of weeks and then it passed. I felt horrible, pain amplified tremendously. The only thing I am noticing is that my sleep is getting a bit better. I am 1/2 and 1/2 on sleeping until about 3pm and then wake again around 5:30. Used to be waking every 1 to 1 1/2 hours. I am having some trouble with my hands and legs, feet. Today, especially, my left arm hurts. I hate to say it, but I think I have carpal tunnel syndrome. I have tennis elbow (epicondilitus). The last thing I needis carpal. I go back to my doc in September and I will get it checked out.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2000)

Thank you for these replies... I am very familiar with the sore wrist!! I remember going twice to the doctor with it (about 5 years back) and I was very worried then that I might have repetitive strain injury, which I believe is similar - if not the same as - the carpal tunnel problem. Until I read your reply I had actually forgotten about it as so many symptoms appeared and disappeared in those early days. As for the arms and feet.. yep I got all of that too. Sometimes my feet feel as if I've bruised them by jumping up and down on a hard surface. One last question... has anyone had a very tender and sore spot around the Xyphoid Process - just below the rib cage in the middle around the upper belly??


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

is mycoplasma like staph?in 1975 in hospital with crohns,got staph infection,thats about when everything started.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2000)

Hi Kerragh,I went back through the postings to find the thread Mycoplasma? started by LSynatschk, its very informative. Probably the first post I read when I found this place. I thought it might help you. And Welcome!Lori Ann


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Belated Welcome to the board Keeragh. I don't know what type of infections I had. I had the aches and pains flu five times following a flu shot one year, and also had a congested cough that lasted for 8 weeks. These both happened prior to my diagnosis of fibro. They could not identify what it was from. The cough one was miserable though, because every hour, waking, and sleeping I would cough and cough hard until I coughed up some junk. I also had a period of a few years where I would mysteriously wake up with tendonitis of the achilles heel about twice in a year. I have the typical neck and shoulder thing. My first episode of pinched nerve/carpel tunnel symptom happened when I was shaking up a can of paint, and the second while washing my hair. My first symptom that sent me to the Rhuematologist was pain and stiffness in my hands and feet upon awakening every morning and with too much or too little activity during the day. I am not familiar with the Xyphoid Process tenderness. I just have the tender spots that feel liked bruised areas when pressed on lightly on both sides of the clavicle and some intercostal in the soft tissue areas. There is also the inner pads of the knees and elbows, on either side of the medulla oblonga'ta? area (at the base of the skull), temporal and fontanel areas, the wrists, ankles and the sciatic areas. My toes and fingertips are extremely sensitive to pain and cold too.


----------

